# looking for someone to show me around.



## andyald (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am coming to Thailand in April 2012 to do some foreword planning in preperation for a move there in April 2013. I am looking for several things; somewhere to stay or recommendations to stay, to meet several people who have retired there and get a true feel for the country and style of living and to meet some new friends. I am of course willing to pay my way and fancy doing some travelling around the region as well.
If you think you could help please let me know - it will be appreciated

Andy


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Andy,

Have you been to Thailand before? What type pf atmosphere are you looking for? Thailand offers a vast range of environments, from city life to ,living in "the village" ,or the beach.


----------



## andyald (Mar 15, 2012)

Moolor said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Have you been to Thailand before? What type pf atmosphere are you looking for? Thailand offers a vast range of environments, from city life to ,living in "the village" ,or the beach.


Thank you for the reply. I guess i am looking for the village/beach life. I am shortly 50 and would be looking to make a new start in life on a retirement visa. I have always found that to chat to people who are living the experience would be the most informative.
Andy


----------



## pinkfloyd2310 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello i am also fast approaching 50 (47) I live in Chonburi. Bang lamung..Can give you contact number if your destination is Chonburi..


----------

